# [off] Bonne année :)

## ryo-san

Bon bah j'inaugure 2009 :

Bonne année aux gentoistes et aux autres ,

Qu' elle vous apporte tout plein de bonnes choses et plus encore   :Razz: 

----------

## geekounet

Bonne année 2009  :Wink: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

bonne année et bonne santé,

2009 va être synonyme de découverte de FreeBSD chez moi...

----------

## titoucha

Bonne année et bonne santé à tous.

----------

## Magic Banana

Même chose. Que le libre soit avec nous et avec nos esprits pour les siècles des siècles. Amen !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

Dommage qu'on puisse pas partager ses virus et autres joyeusetés, histoire d'élargir le concept open-source toussa. Je vous aurez bien refiler mes "sources"  :Laughing: 

allez bonne année! 

et bonne grippe   :Sad: 

----------

## Oupsman

J'ai mis une capote sur mon clavier avant de répondre, j'ai pas envie d'être contaminé par kwenspc  :Mr. Green: 

Meilleurs voeux à tous pour 2009.

----------

## gregool

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Dommage qu'on puisse pas partager ses virus et autres joyeusetés, histoire d'élargir le concept open-source toussa. Je vous aurez bien refiler mes "sources" 
> 
> allez bonne année! 
> 
> et bonne grippe  

 

lol moi c pareil.

Bonne année a tous

----------

## Jacqueline

Bonne annee   :Very Happy: 

----------

## bivittatus

Excellente année à toutes et à tous!!! Que vos temps de compilation s'améliorent tout au long de cette année!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Meilleurs oeufs pour l'an (deux mil) n'oeuf

----------

## CryoGen

Bonne Année à tous \o/

A-3 avant la fin du monde   :Laughing: 

----------

## Enlight

Bonne année!

----------

## man in the hill

Bonne Année à TOUS !

```
 emerge a New World
```

----------

## Biloute

bonne année

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Bonne et heureuse année 2009   :Wink: 

et longue vie au forum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fb99

Bonne année à vous tous, je vais essayer d'être plus présent,

----------

## RickyLoad

Bonne et Heureuse Année 2009

----------

## Mickael

Bonne année!

----------

## boozo

bon, il n'est pas encore trop tard : Bon bout d'an à tous !  :Laughing: 

----------

